# Political thought for the day..



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Republicans should back off and let men marry men; women marry women, and legalize abortion. 

In three generations, there will be no Democrats


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Having the Coronas a little early, Richard? :grin: 

That doesn't sound like a very imaginative democrat joke, coming from you...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

My post seems to have been deleted. Perhaps the whole thread should be deleated, since it isn't funny, and I find it offensive. So would the Log Cabin Republicans.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a lot of respect for you Mr. King. But a few recent posts have seemed out of character. I hope that nothing is wrong.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

My post is deleted without note, but Richard's remains. I'm so glad we have fair and balanced moderating here. Oh, wait, we do, the Fox kind.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Bogy said:


> My post seems to have been deleted. Perhaps the whole thread should be deleated, since it isn't funny, and I find it offensive. So would the Log Cabin Republicans.


I found it funny. What's a matter Reverend, can't take a joke? You can dish it out, but you can't take it.

Don't find it funny? Well then, who made you the arbitrer of humor standards?

Let me see, apparently it's only funny if you agree with it? If it's anti-Democrat, then that's not funny because it's making fun of you. Is that how you think?

I don't find a lot of your Bush bashing jokes funny. However, I have/would never ask for it to be deleted. Fair and balanced!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I know nothing about any deleted posts. There is no "track record" here of a deleted post that I can see as there usually is when one is deleted. There is no mention of any deleted posts in the moderator forum as they are supposed to be if they are deleted. Are you sure it ever got posted?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> My post seems to have been deleted. Perhaps the whole thread should be deleated, since it isn't funny, and I find it offensive.


Bogy, you find everything offensive. In fact, YOU are OFFENSIVE. Frankly, I think YOU should be deleted. But then, that's just _my_ opinion. I could be wrong.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I notice that Laverne didn't think it was particularly funny either, but she has gotten absolutely no response for her opinion. Good for her she is a conservative and cute as well. Geronimo also found it less than hilarious, but no one has responded to his opinion. This is supposed to be the place for humor, not "political thoughts for the day." If Richard wants to post a political thought, then perhaps he should do so in the Potpourri forum.

BTW, the Log Cabin Republicans might not find it that funny either. If they haven't all been run off by the current arbiters of who is allowed to be a Republican. How DO Republicans have sex and reproduce with that stick up their....? There now, isn't that funny?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Bogy, you find everything offensive. In fact, YOU are OFFENSIVE. Frankly, I think YOU should be deleted. But then, that's just _my_ opinion. I could be wrong.


You often are.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Bogy said:


> I notice that Laverne didn't think it was particularly funny either, but she has gotten absolutely no response for her opinion. Good for her she is a conservative and cute as well.


:blush:

What are Log Cabin Republicans?  There's probably lots of 'em here in the Ozarks! :grin:

While I found Richard's joke somewhat junior high (and I live with two, so I find myself getting a refresher course in junior high humor  funny, the things they think are so 'original'.. :nono2: ), I didn't mean for my post to open the door for (what I perceive to be at the moment) all this Richard-bashing! Sorry, Richard! 

Just trying to prove to Cholly that "Compassionate Conservative" is indeed NOT an oxymoron..


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I thought it was hilarious but incredibly insensitive.

How's that for non-comittal fence straddling?


----------



## HD921 (May 1, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Republicans should back off and let men marry men; women marry women, and legalize abortion.
> 
> In three generations, there will be no Democrats


And by that you will have died from aids


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

HD921 said:


> And by that you will have died from aids


I'm not sure what that means.

Should it have read: "And by then you will have died from AIDS"?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> :blush:
> 
> What are Log Cabin Republicans?  There's probably lots of 'em here in the Ozarks! :grin:
> 
> ...


Laverne, Log Cabin Republicans are a group of homosexuals who are also Republicans.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:lol: OH!  I just hate it when my naiveté starts showing... 

Well, then, there are probably NOT too many of those here. But I couldn't say that for sure. :shrug:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I understand it to be an allusion to reports that the first Republican president might have qualified. A recurrent rumor in history. Never proven. I don't care one way or the other.

I do not BTW mean anything as "Richard bashing". As for the number of log Cabin Republicans here. well who knows and who cares. A few Broken Glass Republicans though. And i would say the ame thing about Dems here but I am unaware ofa similar term.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

What we do have is a bunch of very touchy conservatives who ae extremely unhappy if anyone dares mock their domination in all things as the ruling class. Not all of them, but we have some significant examples.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, time out! My original reference to HERE was (and I quote ) "in the Ozarks".

I have NO desire to try and figure out the sexual orientation of the good members of DBSTalk! :grin: I have a hard enough time just knowing their political affiliations and trying to deal with that in the most diplomatic way possible for me! 

Now, could someone please tell me what Broken Glass Republicans are..?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Republicans should back off and let men marry men; women marry women, and legalize abortion.

In three generations, there will be no Democrats_

Actually its Republicans who would have to worry.

Democrats already have abortions and their gay members shack up. Not much would change with full legality.

Its the conservatives on the other hand who throw their gay children into "retraining" programs and the like, forcing them to breed despite their inate desires.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> _Republicans should back off and let men marry men; women marry women, and legalize abortion.
> 
> In three generations, there will be no Democrats_
> 
> ...


Gay Republicans also shack up and their daughters get abortions. They're just more hypocritical about it.

BTW, abortion IS legal.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> BTW, abortion IS legal.


So, you approve of murdering babies because IT'S LEGAL? I don't think God would approve, and I don't think you, A MINISTER OF THE GOSPEL, will fare well at judgment.

A _preacher_ who favors killing unborn babies just for the convenience of some foolish, immature teenage mother-to-be? Have you no compassion for the innocent unborn? Would you want your own pregnant daughter to intentionally abort (murder) your own grandchild?

Not cool, Preacher! Not cool at all! 

The time for birth control is _before_ the girl spreads her eager young thighs, not after.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually he just pointed out that it is legal in response (joking I assume) to a post that might have been read to say that it was not.

Admittedly he has advocated keeping that procedure legal. But your post makes it seem almost as if he counsels people to get one---and I certainly have never read ANYONE here argue for it because of convenience. Where did that come from?

Rightly or wrongly many are against it being illegal but do not actually endorse the procedure.

We are all getting alittle hopped yup. Maybe me too.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm about as liberal as they come and I didn't find Richard's post THAT offensive. Sophomoric, perhaps, but I've seen worse. Let's show a little more tolerance out there folks. 

John


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> So, you approve of murdering babies because IT'S LEGAL? I don't think God would approve, and I don't think you, A MINISTER OF THE GOSPEL, will fare well at judgment.
> 
> A _preacher_ who favors killing unborn babies just for the convenience of some foolish, immature teenage mother-to-be? Have you no compassion for the innocent unborn? Would you want your own pregnant daughter to intentionally abort (murder) your own grandchild?
> 
> ...


"Republicans should back off and let men marry men; women marry women, *and legalize abortion*." (Bold added)
As Geronimo already stated, my post was to clarify. Richard's statement says that abortion needs to be made legal. It is legal. If it were not why are social conservatives so riled up to make it illegal? Try reading for comprehension before you go off on another of your kneejerk attacks on me.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

So let me get this straight...
Killing one person is MURDER.
Killing an unborn child ... also MURDER.

Sending thousands of young people to be killed in Iraq, not murder, just "Foreign Policy"

Think about that.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

MikeSoltis said:


> So let me get this straight...
> Killing one person is MURDER.
> Killing an unborn child ... also MURDER.
> 
> ...


You know, those "thousands of young people" you described, _volunteered_ to serve in the military and knew quite well that they could be called upon to sacrifice their lives for their nation. Those "young people" possess the ability of independent thought and reason, just ask any parent (except for Cindy Sheehan who forgot this). I know first hand, because I'm a parent.

Your statement does not give them any credit for making the decision to serve and carry out their mission.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

This is no longer a joke, or even commentary on a joke! 

A Mod needs to move this to the Pot forum, or close it.


:grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, since I opened it, I guess I will close it.


----------

